# SVN - branches bundles tags



## Balian (15. Jun 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir Jemand mal an einem einfachen Beispiel erläutern, welchen "Ordner" man für was benutzt?

Danke und Gruß

    Balian


----------



## kama (15. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ein Tag ist eine Markierung in der Zeit. Üblicherweise wird der zur Markierung einer Release z.B. Release-1.0.0 verwendet....

Ein Branch dient dazu z.B. im Rahmen einer Behebung eines Bug-Fixes von der Haupt-Linie Abzuzweigen und dort den Bug-Fix durchzuführen...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Balian (15. Jun 2008)

Hallo kama,

ich muss sagen das verwirrt mich alles sehr. 

Also der Ordner "bundles" im Repo enthält wohl ein fertiges, funktionierendes Release oder? ( Wobei es sich dabei wohl nur um die Programmdateien handelt. Das heisst die Installroutinen sind dabei noch nicht mit drin. Oder kommt hier wirklich ein Release rein, welches sich Benutzer xy auschecken und sofort loslegen kann?)

So in den Tagsordner gehören dann Bugfixes? Hm....

Kann man das mal an einem Hello World Beispiel verdeutlichen, was in eine Jar gepackt wird oder so?

Gruß

  Balian


Und diese Ordnerstruktur würde ich einfach mein ganzes Projekt eins zu eins ins Repo packen.... Hm, hm


----------

